# My 850BHP R34 GTR, alongside with my other supercars.



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi guys a image of my R34 and a few other supercars that i normally use.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

nice garage you have there :smokin:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

this was at RK right? the other week

just FYI the rear spoiler blade is on wrong lol

its round the wrong way so its not actually working right.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

matty you have eyes like a mutant eagleowl


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Its still at Ron's and more work is getting done, getting it ready for summer, will get that rear spoiler blade checked up.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Some pics of my new engine. RRR Block 2.7 trust apexi super high lift camshafts,290 11.5 lift turbo T51R SPL BB, HKS F-con V Pro


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

New engine in car, with all the running gear.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

nice cars ;-)


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

Indeed very nice cars there. RRR block too nice


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

External waistgate coming out the sideskirts added nitrous for extreme turbo spuil up.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Special order, custom made lamborghini nappa leather interior with quilts and pearl white stitching.
New Toyo R1's all the way around.
Sparco alcantara steering wheel from ron's race car also nismo shifter in black, nismo speedomeeter in white.
This car is running full weight, still running AC rads. It is a full road car running 850BHP potentiol power but keeping it sensible for road use.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice garage, R34 is errrr different


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

How is the 290 cam coming along? Most guys put 260s, and I was thinking they seem to be too mild. 

Must have some nice HP in the upper ranges?

Any mark difference at low end?

Reason for me asking is because my old car, which was NA, had a 295 cam, and would have been better with a 305. The itb's I had cured the idling. And I didn't have any lose of torque.

Am thinking of getting a 290 too.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks guys for the likes for the cars and the garage. 

The 290 camshafts on idle aint too bad, its acctually quite smooth as my car is a road car also the mad power when your powering up from first gear bit laggy up to 6000RPM after that on full boost up to 8000RPM and after that 2nd, 3rd, 4th ,5th is full power throughout all the gears. Its like the worlds comming to a end! with the external waistgate screaming through the side exit. LOL


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

FH R32 said:


> Its still at Ron's and more work is getting done, getting it ready for summer, will get that rear spoiler blade checked up.


you cant fit it correctly

it looks like a copy rear blade wing, the fixing holes are in the wrong place, so its having to be fitted back to front in order to line up with the OEM spoiler holes, however its back to front.

if you want one that actually fits right just PM me


----------



## faryd (Jul 23, 2012)

That's look very nice car and spec too!


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

My goodies for my R34 GTR recieved straight from Japan from a friend, in a MASSIVE crate full of Nismo, Mines & Z-tune products from one of my friends


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

FH R32 said:


> Thanks guys for the likes for the cars and the garage.
> 
> The 290 camshafts on idle aint too bad, its acctually quite smooth as my car is a road car also the mad power when your powering up from first gear bit laggy up to 6000RPM after that on full boost up to 8000RPM and after that 2nd, 3rd, 4th ,5th is full power throughout all the gears. Its like the worlds comming to a end! with the external waistgate screaming through the side exit. LOL


Thinking of mating the cams to twin efr6258. According Geoff @fullrace these turbos should offer the best response with a good top end.

Again, I am really guessing on whether my low end will be stock like.

Then another issue is this blue r34 for sale in the shop I go to. Ha.ha..thinking of selling the r32 and getting the r34. 

Something in my heart is yelling to get her!


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Mmmm I was just about to say that the more pictures R34, yes, it is the coolest of those


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm sorry but I'll take the Mclaren over a 34 anyday thank you 
Lovely motors you've got there  Keep up the good work :chuckle:


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Very nice garage, love the fact you have a mental r34 alongside some very nice motors.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Nice cars!

What are you going to do with the 34? Fancy some drag racing this year?


.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you very much for all of the compliments guys, I have recieved alot of private messages regarding if the veichle is for sale as the car is my personal and have put alot of work into it, it will not be available for sale.

However, this summer the car will be used for drag racing at Santa Pod. The car is currently still at ron's being fine tuned.

This veichle is a full road car that has full weight and includes, Ac, Steroes and the usual extras. Moreover I will like to see this car running in the 10 Second quater mile as an complete car. 
Normally the cars are stripped out that run similar kind of times.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

have you any videos of your 34


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Some pics of my car last year taken at my office, with the old set up running 620 BHP.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

High lift rear spoiler legs, custom made rear under tray blades and Mines wet carbon mirrors.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Pics of the interior, also the previous engine.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGAhj9e3yVM

This is just an old video i have found made from my 14 year old nephew.


----------



## ASIF BASHIR (Dec 15, 2009)

crazy sound...need to c a vid at 850


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I have seen this before I think! LOL..

Very nice mA.. Hope to catch up with you soon iA. Love the strut brace.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

> I have seen this before I think! LOL..
> 
> Very nice mA.. Hope to catch up with you soon iA. Love the strut brace.


Will do very soon iA, will be picking the car up off Ron in two weeks time will pass through and will go out for a spin. Just to put a smile on your face. LOL!:thumbsup:


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thought i'l share my old R32 with you guys, one of the best 32's i have owned.
i have owned many skylines GTR's throughout my life and this one was by far one of the BEST! made to order from Fortune Hill Motorsport in Yamanashi Japan.

1994 R32 GTR V SPEC II, SPECIAL PAINT PEARL WHITE, 2.8 HKS, GT BLOCK, GREDDY T78 TURBO, NITROUS INC, 6-SPEED TRUST GEARBOX, CHIPED STANDERD ECU, 600 PS. 
Full road car, with full weight.

1) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZYNe5M3CQY-Edited clip

2) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6_eVom0N0Y- Original Clip

Enjoy and have fun!


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice videos:bowdown1:


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Vids don't work


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm so torn! I love R34's and I love yours, but the appeal of a 'true' supercar... I dunno which one I'd drive each morning!?


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

****ing amazing R34.

Even though it´s not my taste...


----------



## BushyBoy (Nov 1, 2012)

mmmm, what an awesome garage and car collection!!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Love fact you've placed all the parts on you Roller to take a pic!!

Think I've met you, took me out in a black 32 with sequential box thru mile end way?! I was after a 32 at the time. Crazy test drive! Lol


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

FH R32 said:


> Thought i'l share my old R32 with you guys, one of the best 32's i have owned.
> i have owned many skylines GTR's throughout my life and this one was by far one of the BEST! made to order from Fortune Hill Motorsport in Yamanashi Japan.
> 
> 1994 R32 GTR V SPEC II, SPECIAL PAINT PEARL WHITE, 2.8 HKS, GT BLOCK, GREDDY T78 TURBO, NITROUS INC, 6-SPEED TRUST GEARBOX, CHIPED STANDERD ECU, 600 PS.
> ...


Gunshot


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

FH R32 said:


> Pics of the interior, also the previous engine.


wow that engine bay looks clean, any recent picture of this bad boy


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

> Love fact you've placed all the parts on you Roller to take a pic!!
> 
> Think I've met you, took me out in a black 32 with sequential box thru mile end way?! I was after a 32 at the time. Crazy test drive! Lol


Yeah its my uncles roller, Quite suprised you've recognised me that was roughly about 5 years ago when we went out in the R32 on Mile End Road.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Some new pics. Currently at Ron's Garage, Last parts going on just waiting on my Tomei titainium exhaust.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Electric fan installed wired up to my HKS F-con Pro.
Alcon brake kit with 365mm brake disc
Power steering pully replaced to a deep aftermarket one where the belt dont jump out anymore.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice brakes!!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

FH R32 said:


> Yeah its my uncles roller, Quite suprised you've recognised me that was roughly about 5 years ago when we went out in the R32 on Mile End Road.


5years! Wow, didn't realise it was that long ago. I recognised the Maclaren, same one you lent to Ron? 
Lovely collection of cars you have there mate:thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

> 5years! Wow, didn't realise it was that long ago. I recognised the Maclaren, same one you lent to Ron?
> Lovely collection of cars you have there mate


Yes mate, time flys quickly.
Also yes this is the one i lent to Ron.
Thanks for the compliments aswell, there is more to come...


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

My new titanium extreme Tomei exhaust :thumbsup:


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

It was a nice day today, so took a few pictures also my Extreme Titanium Tomei Exhaust just arrived from California yesterday.


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Nothing to say


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Those brakes do look hefty behind those front wheels!! Mashallah..


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

> Those brakes do look hefty behind those front wheels!! Mashallah..


Thanks Alot bro, you will hear the car around don't be surprised to hear pops and bangs:thumbsup:


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Any sound clips?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

one of the most popular exhausts these, days, was looking at it when you had it fitted.


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

You bought the exhaust from California?


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Matty, that was one last remaining parts for the car to be complete before i picked it up of Rons. 
Exhaust sounds awesome and there is a nice flow compared to my old one.



> one of the most popular exhausts these, days, was looking at it when you had it fitted.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

> You bought the exhaust from California?


Salam,
Yes someone had it up for sale in California, may seem a bit strange but that's the exhaust i required for my car.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Awesome 34 and lovely garage mate. You are one lucky fella :smokin:


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Took some pics when it was on the ramp for MOT.
Pics of my mates GTR R35 800R and my GTR R34 alongside eachother.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

car's looking really good,love that exhaust!


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Video clip coming very soon. thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Niiceeee

Get some decent sound clips, standing free reving and driving.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Just wanted to say a big thank you for taking the time to show the car to my friends. They absolutely loved it and a few days on, they cannot stop talking about both R34 GTRs.. 

Sounds immense. The brakes are a superb upgrade and the exhaust is a really nice finishing touch. Keep up the good work. Jzk bo..


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

deffo need a vid


----------



## AleX-34 (Mar 6, 2013)

Amazing!!! I'm not a big fan of drag cars...but your spec is just right!!!
Good luck with your beauty!!!


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Great cars!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

FH R32 said:


> Video clip coming very soon. thanks:thumbsup:


H are you coming to Santa Pod on Sunday??

Jeff


.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

> H are you coming to Santa Pod on Sunday??
> 
> Jeff
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the compliments guys, and we did go last Sunday, however it started to snow and rain  And the track got closed down. Hopefully the weathers good this Sunday so we can take a trip down.
Which one of your cars are you racing?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

FH R32 said:


> Thanks for all the compliments guys, and we did go last Sunday, however it started to snow and rain  And the track got closed down. Hopefully the weathers good this Sunday so we can take a trip down.
> Which one of your cars are you racing?


I'll be in my Abbey Motorsport R33 GTR.


.


----------



## KRYSKYLINE (Mar 30, 2013)

Cool cars! I hope I could have a garage like that:thumbsup:


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice garage mate... Stunning looking 34 you have there.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey mate. Great car and project  . How do you find the toyo R1's?

Jeff


----------



## ciapek (May 21, 2008)

Any updates ?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

ciapek said:


> Any updates ?


Just went to see this. Sporting some lovely Alcons on the front and rear.. :thumbsup:


----------



## keynex (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice garage


----------



## jcr34 (Jul 3, 2013)

is that the nismo body kit you are useing ?


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi just been busy with my business this summer, i thought i'l show you guys what happened two weeks ago and Santa Pod with my GTR R34. Hope you enjoy!

Nissan Skyline GT-R R34 Santa Pod 1/4 mile 2013 - YouTube


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

nice


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice video, car looks and performs very well too.

When does your NOS come into play? Do you turn it on when you like or is it set at a particular boost or rev limit? 

You may want to reposition your NOS bottle for proper operation. You can run into issues with the sideways direction as you have it placed. Do check.


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

O M F G :smokin:

That BEAST is a rocket !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

thought i recognized this 34 , japshow the other week when i was taking pics as usual .










here http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/179548-japshow-pics-2.html


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

What were your times?


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys,



> Nice video, car looks and performs very well too.
> 
> When does your NOS come into play? Do you turn it on when you like or is it set at a particular boost or rev limit?
> 
> You may want to reposition your NOS bottle for proper operation. You can run into issues with the sideways direction as you have it placed. Do check.


When i full throttle it that's when the NOS kicks in it has a switch underneath the accelerator, also i will defiantly get it checked up by Ron. 
The car is currently getting low 11's (11.1 & 11.2) all day long without hesitations, considering the fact that its a full road car with full weight running AC and stereo.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys,



> Nice video, car looks and performs very well too.
> 
> When does your NOS come into play? Do you turn it on when you like or is it set at a particular boost or rev limit?
> 
> You may want to reposition your NOS bottle for proper operation. You can run into issues with the sideways direction as you have it placed. Do check.


When i full throttle it that's when the NOS kicks in it has a switch underneath the accelerator, also i will defiantly get it checked up by Ron. 
The car is currently getting low 11's (11.1 & 11.2) all day long without hesitations, considering the fact that its a full road car with full weight running AC and stereo.


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

FH R32 said:


> Thanks for the comments guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice car you have there FH R32 :thumbsup:


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Wow!!!..beautiful car bro..mashallah


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

FH R32 said:


> Thanks for the comments guys,
> 
> When i full throttle it that's when the NOS kicks in it has a switch underneath the accelerator, also i will defiantly get it checked up by Ron.
> The car is currently getting low 11's (11.1 & 11.2) all day long without hesitations, considering the fact that its a full road car with full weight running AC and stereo.


Thanks for the info. That's some good times. 

Do get that bottle direction checked. Read up on installation of bottles on NOS website.


----------



## Kiwistig (Jul 6, 2013)

Beautiful. I still love the solid blue sort of look - so maybe paint the bonnet to match the car eventually? Just so I can get my A-into-G and do the same through visual motivation


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Awsome r34 mate :thumbsup: I like the fact that you've got access to a few nice cars including a mclaren, and yet your on a forum showing pictures of a 10 year+ old Nissan. That in itself shows how much fun these cars can be! Keep it up!


----------



## MrGTRMan (Aug 3, 2012)

matty32 said:


> you cant fit it correctly
> 
> it looks like a copy rear blade wing, the fixing holes are in the wrong place, so its having to be fitted back to front in order to line up with the OEM spoiler holes, however its back to front.
> 
> if you want one that actually fits right just PM me


I see what you did there


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

> Awsome r34 mate I like the fact that you've got access to a few nice cars including a mclaren, and yet your on a forum showing pictures of a 10 year+ old Nissan. That in itself shows how much fun these cars can be! Keep it up!


Thanks mate, the Skyline GTR gives you a total different feeling compared to the super cars, as you know of the saying "OLD IS GOLD".


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

In my opinion that skyline is the best car of those....If i had some money buy skyline r34, id buy it


----------



## Lacedemonian (Nov 15, 2010)

nothing to say. awesome garage dreamed


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Just some pictures from this year summer when we visited Nurburgring. Enjoy!


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Just getting on to the Euro Tunnel.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

In Germany. some pics of our the cars. 
Will post some videos of me and my mates cars tommorow after work. 
The GTR Clocking over 320 KMH!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

FH R32 said:


> Thanks for the comments guys,
> 
> When i full throttle it that's when the NOS kicks in it has a switch underneath the accelerator, also i will defiantly get it checked up by Ron.
> The car is currently getting low 11's (11.1 & 11.2) all day long without hesitations, considering the fact that its a full road car with full weight running AC and stereo.


Do you have launch control? NOS is best for start, does little further up the strip, so you need throttle floored for launch and NOS on. What size jet you running? And yes that bottle is seriously wrong. 

Assuming you are running around 700ATW, even with 34 diffs and getrag you should be running mid 10's.

What's your 60ft's? Tyre pressures high? Clutch still working? 

I manage a bit better with over 1700kg.........

DaveG


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

ATCO said:


> Do you have launch control? NOS is best for start, does little further up the strip, so you need throttle floored for launch and NOS on. What size jet you running? And yes that bottle is seriously wrong.
> 
> Assuming you are running around 700ATW, even with 34 diffs and getrag you should be running mid 10's.
> 
> ...


i agree, i was running at totb on a very poor surface with a full tank of petrol on 19's, no NOS, skipping gears etc and still running 10.8's @ 1640kg without driver..

i should get 9's at the pod easy enough with more weight and less power than what your quoting! 

Regards Rich


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I think I might have known that 34 well once upon a time !!

Agree it should be in the 10's easy - 11's are easy enough in a 600bhp 34 with stock drivetrain, in fact if Pod was glued and you had the tickler on I suspect you could nudge high 10's, Im sure Barnesy used to get 10's regularly while still under 700bhp flywheel and stock box etc.

Nice cars mate, you need to pay your website fees though.

J.


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

This car is crazy! Seen and been in it. Defo one of my favourite


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi guys, this is a video of me going over 200mph in my GTR R34. Hope you enjoy it!

Nissan Skyline GT-R R34 Does Over 320km - 200MPH - YouTube


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

great vid but did you get a speeding ticket at the end of the clip?and great flame after the speed trap,maybe the flame was caught on cam if you did get 1 haha


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

glensR33 said:


> great vid but did you get a speeding ticket at the end of the clip?and great flame after the speed trap,maybe the flame was caught on cam if you did get 1 haha


They look like the gantry cameras so they come on with variable speed limits. Car is awesome mate, seen it a few times at Ron's.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the reply's guys


> Do you have launch control? NOS is best for start, does little further up the strip, so you need throttle floored for launch and NOS on. What size jet you running? And yes that bottle is seriously wrong.
> 
> Assuming you are running around 700ATW, even with 34 diffs and getrag you should be running mid 10's.
> 
> ...


Yes it does have a launch control built through the HKS ECU and the NOS comes in from the start it has a switch underneath the accelerator which comes in on a full acceleration.
Its a 50 shot NOS just for a faster spool up. Even without the NOS it's very quick as you could see on the video the car wants to go off the clock without any hesitation. And Yes its a OS Giken Triple plate clutch had a years worth of fun and still hasn't given me any problems.
I've got it booked in RK throughout the winter so will be NOS bottle will be overlooked.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

> I think I might have known that 34 well once upon a time !!
> 
> Agree it should be in the 10's easy - 11's are easy enough in a 600bhp 34 with stock drivetrain, in fact if Pod was glued and you had the tickler on I suspect you could nudge high 10's, Im sure Barnesy used to get 10's regularly while still under 700bhp flywheel and stock box etc.


From my previous experience GTRs running 600BHP with stock drivetrain normally run high 12s. Furthermore my GTR is currently a full road car running A/C and stereo etc.. If you could upload a video of one doing low 11s will take it in as knowledge.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

> great vid but did you get a speeding ticket at the end of the clip?and great flame after the speed trap,maybe the flame was caught on cam if you did get 1 haha


No mate, got off luckly this time. :chuckle:


----------



## teetee (Jun 30, 2013)

FH R32 said:


> From my previous experience GTRs running 600BHP with stock drivetrain normally run high 12s. Furthermore my GTR is currently a full road car running A/C and stereo etc.. If you could upload a video of one doing low 11s will take it in as knowledge.


i run on my overweight 565bhp bcnr33 12.275 and 194kmh with broken attesa(no working 4wd), and without a-lsd, and with china street tires and heavy 11x19 rims.. i think you have to run 10.XX.. 

very nice cars you have


----------



## Devil GTR (Apr 15, 2007)

very nice looking blue R34 mate


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

FH R32 said:


> From my previous experience GTRs running 600BHP with stock drivetrain normally run high 12s. Furthermore my GTR is currently a full road car running A/C and stereo etc.. If you could upload a video of one doing low 11s will take it in as knowledge.


Never had video of me dragging - only did it a couple of times, but was in the 11's.......got a 12.1 in rain at Woodbridge airfield while doing a top speed run rather than drag, so i know what times your car should do !! lol

Best off searching posts by Andy Barnes - he used to have 550-600bhp before going really serious and still ran stock box and was in low 11's and high 10's then went to low 10's when he got the engine and such upgraded, but still a h pattern box i think.

If you dont believe me then ask Ron, he been at TOTB from the start and loads of times to Pod and would be able to confirm. 12's are typical for stock-450bhp gtr's, 11's would be 400-600bhp and 10's are 550+ and skillz/weight loss/new box etc.

And that was like, 8+ years ago, I dare say with some of the ecu tricks and tyres they got now that you could take at least 0.3 seconds off minimum !!

lol

I hope you arent pals with the bunch of knobbers trying to barge their way up the A12 nea Hackney in all the traffic in their new "supacars".......matt blue R8, White Masser cabrio, Black CLS, Black Z4 and others........all wearing flat peaks and trying to do 0-60 in 30 foot gaps between cars and up the hard shoulder. They need to :GrowUp:

J.


----------



## baldman94 (Sep 10, 2013)

Your garage is unreal! living the dream!


----------



## baldman94 (Sep 10, 2013)

FH R32 said:


> Hi guys, this is a video of me going over 200mph in my GTR R34. Hope you enjoy it!
> 
> 
> Decent!!!! That noise


----------



## Jake91 (Nov 10, 2013)

Throw me that 34 when you get bored of it You wont notice it gone hahaha


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

ATCO said:


> Do you have launch control? NOS is best for start, does little further up the strip, so you need throttle floored for launch and NOS on. What size jet you running? And yes that bottle is seriously wrong.


Not necessarily Dave, all depends where the dip tube is and whether it's an angle tube, could be acceptable mounted transverse at that angle.


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

Your car looks awesome mate!!!!!!!!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Very very nice!!


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice


----------



## ckh (Apr 16, 2012)

amazing collection!


----------



## Skeeed3r (Nov 14, 2011)

*speechless* a couple of nice Cars


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

hi guys thanks for likening it hope you enjoyed the video top speed run on my R34 iam going away to Japan on weekend will post pic's and video's when iam back soon thinking of buying a new car when iam out there if anything interesting.


----------



## domnickelly (Nov 11, 2013)

Im loving your collection of cars mate, that 34 is unreal 
Nice storage shed too....


----------



## Endlessr32 (Mar 9, 2014)

Awesome garage! Totally gorgeous 34 as well
Some cracking mods all over the car, nice! Love bayside blue


----------



## paul450 (Jul 4, 2006)

very nice garage and lovely looking r34


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Guys thank you for your compliments lot of hard work has gone in to the car past three years parts from all over the world to make it look like this.


----------



## Endlessr32 (Mar 9, 2014)

I bet it has mate
Awesome! Very jealous! Ha ha


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

need to add the endless R34 into the garage and then take a pic


----------



## domnickelly (Nov 11, 2013)

bhp said:


> need to add the endless R34 into the garage and then take a pic


Sounds like a good idea


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

bhp said:


> need to add the endless R34 into the garage and then take a pic


Hi guys was not around sorry for the late reply endless R34 with Ron some bits got done will get it picked up next week when Iam free one day will take a group picture.


----------



## eddy90 (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice GTR. Like especially the Mines Mirrors, very rare.


----------

